# Hot Water Heater Drain Plug



## hrach (Mar 21, 2007)

I was trying to drain my hot water heater, which has a plastic drain plug.   The head of the plug snapped off.   Any suggestiions on how to get the remainder of the plug out?


----------



## C Nash (Mar 21, 2007)

Re: Hot Water Heater Drain Plug

There has been a discussion on this problem before Gene. You can drill a hole in the center and then cut a slot being careful not to get into the threads of the heater. Might want to do a search in the search box to see if it will bring answers back up.


----------



## Bush70 (Mar 22, 2007)

Re: Hot Water Heater Drain Plug

If you broke the head off there is a whole now. Cut a slot in the plug with a hack saw blade. Try not to hit the threads. If you nick them a little it will be OK. If you nick them alot use a chasher on them. After you have cut almost all the way through see if you can grab the side of the plug with long nose pliers and peal it like a can of sardines. This usually works very well. Replace it with a anode rod and you should be all set.
Good Luck


----------



## BarneyS (Mar 22, 2007)

Re: Hot Water Heater Drain Plug

I purchased a large "Easy Out" designed for lawn sprinkler heads from Lowes.  It will allow you to back out that plastic plug easily.  Do not replace it with an anode rod.  The Atwood company says that  will void your warranty and is not needed as the tank is aluminum lined.  You can purchase the plastic (I think they are actually nylon) plugs at just about any RV store.  I always carry a couple of them with me just in case.
Barney


----------



## Bush70 (Mar 22, 2007)

Re: Hot Water Heater Drain Plug

I have used an anode rod in my attwood water heaters for many years without any problems. If you chose not to I would use a brass plug not plastic.
Good Luck


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 22, 2007)

Re: Hot Water Heater Drain Plug

From the manufactures, Atwood does not use anode rods, Suburban does.  

I know there is a short anode rod designed for Atwood heaters, but Atwood does not like them.


----------



## hrach (Mar 24, 2007)

Re: Hot Water Heater Drain Plug

Thank all of you for the imput.   I shouldn't have any problem resolving this.


----------

